# Denon DCT-1, DCT-Z1, Mcintosh MX5000



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

If that title doesn't get people to look I don't know what would!

This guy's selling some really beautiful stuff 

DCT-1 










DCT-Z1 










DCT-Z1 










MX5000


----------



## JuiceMan88 (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice! I got lucky and picked up an almost NIB black faced DCT-R1 last week. Of course not in the same league as these but it has the same clean and classic look. Love that.


----------



## umdmath55 (Jun 22, 2013)

Damn I wish I had seen this earlier I wouldve loved to have bought the MX5000...great price too if he get another one I hope Ill see it in time...got cash in hand the second one comes available lol...damn theyre hard to find.


----------

